# Bytecode mit Java-Programm erzeugen lassen



## Matrim (7. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann man mit Java Quellcode schreiben, diesen compilieren und als jar file dann zur Verfügung stellen?
Ist es überhaupt möglich? Mit was für einem Aufwand?

Gruß,
Mat.


----------



## bygones (7. Sep 2004)

mit dem SDK von Java geht das alles !
mehr darüber hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6424


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Sep 2004)

Verschoben: Anfängerfragen

Ich würde Dir raten, Dich erstmal mit den Java-Grundlagen zu beschäftigen.

Ein guter Link zum Einstieg ist z. B. der folgende:

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/reallybigindex.html#getStarted


----------



## bygones (7. Sep 2004)

mann P3AC3MAK3R - was geht denn mit dir heut ab ? is ja auch noch cooler Link (besser als mein FAQ Einsteiger Link)....
und schwupps wird auch aufgenommen


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Sep 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mann P3AC3MAK3R - was geht denn mit dir heut ab ? is ja auch noch cooler Link (besser als mein FAQ Einsteiger Link)....
> und schwupps wird auch aufgenommen


Den Link zum Java-Tutorial von Sun habe ich schon mehr als einmal gepostet.


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Sep 2004)

Da sieht man mal wie gut deathbyaclown dir "zuhört" :wink:


----------



## bygones (7. Sep 2004)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da sieht man mal wie gut deathbyaclown dir "zuhört" :wink:


mhm - warte du nur ab - beim nächsten Chat wird geslapt  :noe:  :wink:


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Sep 2004)

Oh, oh, zum Glück bist du grad nicht drin


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Sep 2004)

[Off topic]Ich glaube im Chat muß ich mich bei Gelegenheit auch mal sehen lassen. [/Off topic]

Jetzt kommt aber besser wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Matrim (7. Sep 2004)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Verschoben: Anfängerfragen
> 
> Ich würde Dir raten, Dich erstmal mit den Java-Grundlagen zu beschäftigen.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Rat, aber wieso meinst du, dass ich das noch nicht getan habe?

Gruß, Mat.


----------



## Matrim (7. Sep 2004)

Ich glaube, 
ich muss meine Frage noch einmal spezifizieren.
Es geht nicht darum, wie ich ein Java Programm schreibe, also einen Texteditor aufmachen, ein SDK benutzen oder Eclipse, sondern darum, dass wie ich ein Java Programm schreibe, welches in der Lage ist, Bytecode zu produzieren.
Also, es schreibt den Quellcode, compiliert diesen dann.
Es geht darum, Wrapper zu schreiben zu Klassen, deren Methoden erst zur Laufzeit klar sind, bzw. zum Beispiel über ein XML Dokument eingelesen werden können.
Dann wird dazu eine Klasse generiert und als jar File weiteren Anwendungen zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Sep 2004)

Matrim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deine Frage klingt so, als hättest Du das ggf. nicht getan.

Haben wir Dich evtl. mißverstanden? Soll ein Java-Programm Quelltext erzeugen und dann kompilieren oder wie?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Sep 2004)

Ich ändere den Titel nochmal ab.


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Sep 2004)

Achso meinst du das.

Es gibt die Klase Compiler, die allerdings laut API momentan nicht implementiert ist.

Du könntest aber auch über Runtime#exec javac aufrufen.


----------



## Matrim (7. Sep 2004)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Matrim hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, genau das =)

siehe auch:
"wie kann man mit Java Quellcode schreiben, diesen compilieren und als jar file dann zur Verfügung stellen? "

Und nicht:
"wie kann man Javaquellcode schreiben, ..." =)

Wahrscheinlich ein wenig unglücklich formuliert und gelesen.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Sep 2004)

Matrim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich ein wenig unglücklich formuliert und gelesen.


Sieht ganz so aus. 

Ich verschiebe den Beitrag zur Sicherheit noch aus dem Anfängerfragen-Forum heraus.


----------



## Matrim (7. Sep 2004)

Danke, hab mich schon gewundert, warum es dahin verschoben wurde, fühlte mich schon schuldig ;-)

Nun brauch ich nur noch ein paar nützliche Hinweise oder Erfahrungen von Leuten, die sowas in der Art schon mal gemacht haben,


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Sep 2004)

Falls es untergegangen ist:



			
				Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Achso meinst du das.
> 
> Es gibt die Klase Compiler, die allerdings laut API momentan nicht implementiert ist.
> 
> Du könntest aber auch über Runtime#exec javac aufrufen.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (7. Sep 2004)

Falls Du hier keine Antwort bekommst, kannst Du es ja nochmal in den Java Technology Forums versuchen:

http://forum.java.sun.com/


----------



## Matrim (7. Sep 2004)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Falls es untergegangen ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, danke, ist es, sorry. 
Der modierungswütige Moderator hat mich ganz aus dem Konzept gebracht.  :wink:


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Sep 2004)

http://jakarta.apache.org/bcel/

und oder

http://www.beanshell.org/


----------

